# Tree ID



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what kind of tree this is?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mountain Mahogany


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Finnegan is correct. Cercocarpus ledifolius. Good browse for wildlife especially on winter ranges, you'll notice how the foliage has been stripped on the lower parts of the plant.


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

More specifically, as far as the common name goes, curlleaf mountain mahogany. There is also alderleaf mountain mahogany that looks similar, with broader leaves and a generally more shrub-like stature. Of course, when it's not heavily browsed into growing into a something more closely resembling a tree, the curlleaf mountain mahogany is a whole lot more shrub-like than in your photos. Both species get those interesting fuzzy, long-tailed seeds.


----------

